# Watching British television in Germany



## Shep1

Hello, 

I am writing in behalf of my grandparents who have recently moved to Germany. Until recently, they were able to watch British channels through a satellite dish which was tuned into the 'Astra' signal. This worked for a few months, and were able to watch all British freeview channels accept channel 5. However last week the BBC channels stopped working, followed by all the other channels a few days later! 

We called out a signal engineer, he informed us that the UK is no longer transmitting the signal to other countries, and therefore we will not be able to receive the channels.

I am wondering whether anyone else is experiencing the same problem? If not, what method are you using to receive British channels? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## expatgal

Shep1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am writing in behalf of my grandparents who have recently moved to Germany. Until recently, they were able to watch British channels through a satellite dish which was tuned into the 'Astra' signal. This worked for a few months, and were able to watch all British freeview channels accept channel 5. However last week the BBC channels stopped working, followed by all the other channels a few days later!
> 
> We called out a signal engineer, he informed us that the UK is no longer transmitting the signal to other countries, and therefore we will not be able to receive the channels.
> 
> I am wondering whether anyone else is experiencing the same problem? If not, what method are you using to receive British channels?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


Hi Shep, and welcome to the forums.
On the 14th, someone wrote in the Italy forums of the same propblem. I believe a few have resolved the problem.
Good luck.
My first trip to Germany, I watched the german shows, didn't understand a thing. I decided to turn the sound off...made up my own scenario....much more interesting, and in more than one case....well, entertaining again.


----------



## Tellus

BBC has moved to another satellite: BBC - Help Receiving TV and Radio - Astra migration
maybe that you´ll need a bigger dish, 60cm or more


----------



## Shep1

expatgal said:


> Hi Shep, and welcome to the forums.
> On the 14th, someone wrote in the Italy forums of the same propblem. I believe a few have resolved the problem.
> Good luck.
> My first trip to Germany, I watched the german shows, didn't understand a thing. I decided to turn the sound off...made up my own scenario....much more interesting, and in more than one case....well, entertaining again.


Thank you for your reply! Do you know how I can find the Italian forums you are referring to?


----------



## siobhanwf

Shep1 said:


> Thank you for your reply! Do you know how I can find the Italian forums you are referring to?


Http://www.expatforum.com/expats/italy-expat-forum-expats-living-italy/


----------



## michael.anderton

A very simple and fully legal way to view UK TV , is over the internet. You simply have to download the play store app filmon TV witch is free of charge , and you be able to watch over 25 channels via streaming.
PS filmon is a authorised app.


----------



## Whatsnext

michael.anderton said:


> A very simple and fully legal way to view UK TV , is over the internet. You simply have to download the play store app filmon TV witch is free of charge , and you be able to watch over 25 channels via streaming.
> PS filmon is a authorised app.


That sounds like an awesome tip. I'll have to look into this kind of thing and I wonder what the best way would be to watch international TV from Australia...where we'll be heading back to later in the year. I guess lots of download allowance and network stability is required for that. If there are a few things I actually like about Germany, it is cheap reliable ('unlimited') Internet for sure


----------

